# GTX280 & two temps



## RampantAndroid (Sep 16, 2008)

http://rampant.empiresleague.com/Furmark1.png

What's up with the two temps for "GPU Temperature"? Which is right? I remember a discussion on there being two temps on the 8800 cards, and one was using a LUT and was too high...what's the case here, why do they differ, and which one is more accurate, if any?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 16, 2008)

good question


----------



## RampantAndroid (Sep 17, 2008)

but no answers.


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm not certain, but I thought one was the GPU and the other is for shaders.


----------



## modder (Sep 17, 2008)

look with my 8800 gts (watercooled),i have also two temp
http://img.techpowerup.org/080917/Capture011.jpg


----------



## RampantAndroid (Sep 17, 2008)

In the case of the 8800, I think the lower is correct. I believe the higher one is not on the GPU itself, and uses a LUT to correct for the distance, but reports the wrong temps.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2008)

one temperature is read from the on-die sensor and the other one is read from the fan controller ic which also reads the core temperature via diode. whether this is actually the same diode is unknown


----------

